# Two of my girls :)



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

How much my sweet lil bully girl Jane has grown.














































and my beautiful Lucy girl.




























Thanks for looking, hope you like my girls.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

They are both really cute!!! Very nice pictures!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

love how stocky they are.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

some good looking bullies!


----------



## Maritsa (Nov 8, 2011)

gorgeous girls.... very pretty... just how girls should be.....


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

omg gorgeous colors


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

they are both very pretty!!  fyi: i love jane's collar


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks  I love them. They`re both great dogs.
Hehe I got her collar at Rad N Bad collars. She only gets to wear it when we go out, other than that she wears her reflective collar with her tags on it on the daily.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

such a sweet face, and those eyes are beautiful!


----------

